# Der Ring des Nibelungen (With only Music) ???



## abstract (Feb 10, 2011)

*Hi!

This might seem like blasphemy to some, but since I really, really love "Der Ring des Nibelungen" I wonder if there exist any complete recording without vocals? I have some kind of "best of" which is a concept I really dislike.

Preferbly on vinyl, but CD is also okey.

Any help would be great.

/ Peter*


----------



## Delicious Manager (Jul 16, 2008)

There is no COMPLETE recording without vocals. What would be the point? The whole idea of opera is the singing.

That having been said, a number of people have made orchestral 'arrangements' and 'syntheses' of music from Wagner's _Ring_. The most 'complete' of these is _The Ring Without Words_ by Lorin Maazel - a synthesis of 75 minutes of music from the _Ring _in chronological order. It is available on DVD as a live recording with the Berlin Philharmonic Orchestra in 2000.

Leopold Stokowski also made an extensive arrangement of music from the _Ring_ which includes the following numbers:
Das Rheingold: Prelude; Song Of The Rhinemaidens; Alberich Steals The Gold; Wotan And Alberich Descend Into Nibelheim; Erda's Warning ('Weiche, Wotan, Weiche!'); Entrance Of The Gods Into Valhalla
Die Walküre: Siegmend Comforts Sieglinde; Ride Of The Valkyries; Brunnhilde Pleads Before Wotan; Wotan's Farewell And The Magic Fire Music
Siegfried: The Wanderer Questions Mime; 'Nothung! Nothung!; Forest Murmurs; Brunnhilde - Siegfried Duet (Finale); Dawn And Siegfried's Rhine Journey
Die Götterdämmerung: Siegfried's Death And Funeral Music; Brunnhilde's Immolation; Finale

Various other 'symphonic syntheses' by Stokowski can be found by trawling sites like Amazon.


----------



## TxllxT (Mar 2, 2011)

Somewhere (but I don't know where) I've got the _Ring des Nibelungen_ without words on 3 CDs played by the Netherlands Philharmonic Orchestra. Yes, very excentric indeed, but quite soon the mannerisms of unwagnerian voice-instrumentalisations made me get lost  . That's why, I guess, the CDs got lost in the attic .


----------

